# Advice on SR rides before the LEL



## middleagecyclist (26 Sep 2012)

I did my first, and so far only, Audax of 200 km last yr and am now preparing for the LEL in 2013. I regularly ride 60 - 100 miles at time but have difficulty entering a lot of calendar events due to shift work and family commitments. I have a 300 km DIY ride planned for November/December and will also squeeze in at least one 200 km ride but I really want to do 400 and 600 km _calendar_ event at least once each before the LEL.

I would hope to do these nr to Manchester and looking at the Audax UK site I am quite taken with the Llanfairpwllgwyngyll gogerychwyrndrobwll llantysiliogogogoch 400 on 25th May 2013 and the 3 Coasts 600 on 8th June 2013. I am wondering though if these dates might be a bit too close together and also if I should be doing something 400+ km long earlier than two months before the LEL?

I will be booking annual leave for any events in 2013 so shifts will not be a problem and my wife is very supportive re family commitments. Any suggestions for other 400 and 600 km events would therefore be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

